# GPS in Mexico...



## docsurf (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone have thoughts on GPS in Mexico? Brands/models? Practical experience perhaps?

Thanks in advance,
Doc


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK in major cities, but they seldom keep up with 'improvements'. Little detail in the country and off the beaten path, often taking you the long route and ignoring the way you really want to go.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Route planning*



RVGRINGO said:


> OK in major cities, but they seldom keep up with 'improvements'. Little detail in the country and off the beaten path, often taking you the long route and ignoring the way you really want to go.


DIRECCIÓN GENERAL DE DESARROLLO CARRETERO

This is very handy when going someplace for the first time. 

Página Principal ...... Shows up first then go to:

Rutas punto a punto


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, Rutas Punto a Punto is very helpful in determining distances, routes and tolls. I also like the Guia Roji Gran Atlas for planning trips and to have for a reference along the way. It never fails.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have used a Garmin Nuvi 855 for the last 3 years ( over 50K miles ) with a Bisi Mapas Mexico map on a SD micro chip...worked wonderful, only once did it direct me to a longer round about way from Chetumal to Tulum...Once near Chetumal I was on basically a cow path and it showed up on the screen........

I just bought a new Garmin Nuvi1450 with a Garmin Mexico map, and cannot wait to try it out...


----------



## docsurf (Aug 20, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, Rutas Punto a Punto is very helpful in determining distances, routes and tolls. I also like the Guia Roji Gran Atlas for planning trips and to have for a reference along the way. It never fails.


I'm a big fan of Guia Roja maps. Have several and will be ordering more from their website later this month. I wish they all worked off of the same scale and had the topo too.

Doc


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I have used a Garmin Nuvi 855 for the last 3 years ( over 50K miles ) with a Bisi Mapas Mexico map on a SD micro chip...worked wonderful, only once did it direct me to a longer round about way from Chetumal to Tulum...Once near Chetumal I was on basically a cow path and it showed up on the screen........
> 
> I just bought a new Garmin Nuvi1450 with a Garmin Mexico map, and cannot wait to try it out...


I bought the same one a month ago Chico and I have the newest Mexico map it's a great GPS!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tom Tom*

I just bought a TomTom XXL 540 precisely because it came with the US and Mexico - to Guadalajara at least. It comes with a one-time free map update, and you can buy the model that has forever updates.

Does it work IRL? Well I did program my future trip to Guadalajara and it seemed to jive with MapQuest and Google...so I am assuming it is OK.

If the question is about strictly Mexico, I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Related Topic*

Here in the Mid-Atlantic, we have EZPass for tolls. What is the Mexican equivalent? I know there are toll roads, so I figure they must have something like EXPass.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> Here in the Mid-Atlantic, we have EZPass for tolls. What is the Mexican equivalent? I know there are toll roads, so I figure they must have something like EXPass.


Hmmm. Why do you 'figure that'?
Mexico isn't the USA and many things are different; one of the main reasons most of us enjoy living here so much.
So, prepare to live in a cash society and to stop and pay the toll at every toll booth. Another thing that is different, is that your toll includes very comprehensive insurance while you are on the toll road. Of course, the 'Green Angels' are also a great service to travelers on Mexican roads, in the event of a breakdown. Their service is free, but you do pay for fuel or parts. If they can't fix your problem, they'll tow you to help.
Enjoy!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes there is usually a separate lane just for a fast pass, it has an arm at the beginning of the booth, a scanner reads the dashboard machine and the gate opens for you...Usually used by buses and large trucking companies but many local cars use it also.......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. I thought that lane was only for commercial vehicles & didn't know that private vehicles might have that option.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Casetas*



RVGRINGO said:


> Hmmm. I thought that lane was only for commercial vehicles & didn't know that private vehicles might have that option.


Maybe it can be used by Govt. employees also in Govt. vehicles? I don't know.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just returned from a 6 week drive throughout Mexico from Nogales to the Yucatan Peninsula and back
using toll roads whenever possible, waiting for my turn in line I noticed many civilian cars with and without family groups using the fast track lane....I wish all trucking lines used this service.........


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Garmin NUVI 855 and have used BICI maps for the past 3 years. However this year I am switching to Garmins Mexico Maps which are free with an update (You have to be careful when updating to specify all of North America. They now appear to be superior to BICI. See this side by side comparison of 2 Mexican towns.

In the first one, Melaque-Barra de Navidad, you will notice they are close, but Garmins has more detail of Barra. In the second one, the small town of Valle de Juarez south of Guadalajara, BICI shows no street detail, but Garmin does.

BICI vs Garmin 2011 versions comparison


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Green Angels*

What are the Green Angels? and what is the insurance that comes with the toll charges? thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'Green Angels' (Google "Angeles Verdes or go to Mexican Toll Roads and the Green Angels - Baja Bound Mexican Auto Insurance) are bilingual mechanics, who patrol Mexico's highways in white/green service trucks. This service is provided by the Ministry of Tourism to assist travelers with roadside emergencies. They carry fuel and common parts, for which they will charge, but their service and towing is entirely free. If they can't get you back on the road, they will tow you to a suitable service location. Their website will give you the contact information, if you carry a phone or can get to one, but Mexican drivers are very good about stopping to assist others, and will know how to call and will probably be better able to describe the location.
The insurance that comes with the tolls will pay for anything that might occur while driving on those 'cuotas'. So, if you run over something, have and accident or such; make your claim at the next toll booth; injuries, ambulance and medical care are also said to be included.
There is no similar service on USA toll roads, and no 'Green Angel' service at all in the USA.


----------

